# Top Vendor 2014 (Proposition)



## free3dom

I know it's kind of late in the year, and the forum may not be at full member capacity, but I thought it would be nice if we could have a top vendor for 2014 similar to the wonderful work @Tom did with the liquids. This would only include the registered vendors on the site (from here).

For this we would first need to create a shortlist since the polls only allow 10 items. So I propose everybody can nominate 5 (or so) vendors (in no particular order) in this thread - I think that would be enough so that no-one would have to leave out any vendors they had dealings with and would like to include.

For those that would rather not do this publically (for whatever reason) could PM me or one of the Mods (if that is preferred, any volunteers?) instead. 

I think these nominations could run until early-mid January (???), at which point the top 10 would be added to a poll where we could then vote for our favourites.

Even though I have not had dealings with many of the vendors on the site (I'll try and get to all of them in 2015, as my vape budget allows), but from what I've read here on the forum they are all top-class and I hope that they will take this as a positive (which is the intention).

If this is a success it might be a great thing to do annually (so maybe a sub-forum somewhere) - not that the vendors need any incentive for their exceptional service, but it never hurts to give praise where it is due.

Here I would just like to check with the rest of the forum members on their thoughts and recommendations on this matter.

So what do you all think?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arthster

Maybe a Certificate can be printed and framed and handed over to the vendor, Just to show that ecigssa members appreciate there dedication and hard work?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## free3dom

Arthster said:


> Maybe a Certificate can be printed and framed and handed over to the vendor, Just to show that ecigssa members appreciate there dedication and hard work?



That would actually be quite awesome, and if they have a physical store they can display it for non-members to see too 

For online only vendors they could still display the achievement with a link to the thread.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arthster

Yeah maybe like a banner add like thing saying "ecigssa member choice, vendor of the year 20XX or something like that".

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## free3dom

Arthster said:


> Yeah maybe like a banner add like thing saying "ecigssa member choice, vendor of the year 20XX or something like that".



Exactly what I was thinking...and maybe even for the top 3 (winner, runner-up, 2nd runner-up).

This is exactly the kind of thing I want to achieve with this...giving something back from the community to the vendors - they are all awesome.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Arthster

Yip fully agree the vendors works really hard to give us a decent vape, this would be a nice thank you for them

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Marzuq

@free3dom I'll be happy to give you an assist on this one if required

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Marzuq

Just a suggestion from my side. I think before you go ahead with this, you should consider contacting the vendors and see what their feeling on the subject is. If they are in agreement then proceed else as awesome idea as it is to promote our local vendors. Some may feel that this will portray them as a weaker or inferior retailer.

Reactions: Like 1 | Useful 1


----------



## kimbo

Marzuq said:


> Just a suggestion from my side. I think before you go ahead with this, you should consider contacting the vendors and see what their feeling on the subject is. If they are in agreement then proceed else as awesome idea as it is to promote our local vendors. Some may feel that this will portray them as a weaker or inferior retailer.


Hi @Marzuq 

Dont you think this will just encourage the "weaker or inferior retailer" to up their game?

Nice idea @free3dom

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Marzuq

kimbo said:


> Hi @Marzuq
> 
> Dont you think this will just encourage the "weaker or inferior retailer" to up their game?
> 
> Nice idea @free3dom



@kimbo in some ways yes. But if i look at it as if i was a vendor and i didnt make the top 5 list.. i can see myself not being a fan.
however it must be said that i do agree and support the thread by @free3dom as i do believe same as you do that this will be an awesome thread as it will promote, as you say, for the vendors to up their game but also just a fun thing where a vendor gets a certificate of sorts for efforts and achievements for the year past.

This is why i suggested that @free3dom rather engage the vendors directly and see how they feel about it. also this is just a suggestion on my part based on my opinion.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

Thanks for the suggestion @free3dom
I do think it is a marvellous idea!

I do think though that the results will probably be skewed towards the vendors that are more active on the forum. But that's okay, since this is something that comes from the forum itself.

PS - the Admin and Mod team will discuss this and we will communicate our view

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## free3dom

Thanks @Silver and @Marzuq and @kimbo for your inputs and thoughts. I am well aware that this may be a bit tricky to do right (or at all), but I also believe it can be a good thing. But the last thing I want is to affect the vendors negatively in any way.

I'm glad that the Admin+Mods are looking at it - these are really the people I think should decide on this, and also maybe you guys could get the vendors' input as @Marzuq suggested

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Ollie

This is an awesome idea @free3dom 

I agree with @Silver on this one, but, the more active vendors are the guys we know and use, so i dont see an issue.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## kimbo

Silver said:


> I do think though that the results will probably be skewed towards the vendors that are more active on the forum. But that's okay, since this is something that comes from the forum itself.



Why dont we have category's best this and best that and best overall, i take it if you want to make a success then you have to work, not just sit and stare at the screen waiting for a order to come in.

As an example: Look at the packaging from Vapeclub

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## free3dom

I think this has great potential too, thanks for the support 

But being "controversial" (because the vendors do pay to be registered on the forum) I do think it is great that it is properly discussed first to make sure there are no issues and the process can go smoothly.



kimbo said:


> Why dont we have category's best this and best that and best overall



This is a fantastic idea, having more categories would include more vendors and spread it out a bit. I think this should seriously be considered

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BigGuy

From our side i think it would be a brilliant idea, not for any other reason than to see what more we can do to add value to our customers. I believe competition is good because it keeps everyone on their toes and promotes client service and competitive pricing. So from our side we say go for it.

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Arthster

Fantastic @BigGuy. This is why I think this is an awesome idea. Just a little something to say thanks to vendors for hard work and commitment to us consumers.

I definitely agree with "In category" Idea. Some vendors do specialize in things that others don't

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## free3dom

BigGuy said:


> From our side i think it would be a brilliant idea, not for any other reason than to see what more we can do to add value to our customers. I believe competition is good because it keeps everyone on their toes and promotes client service and competitive pricing. So from our side we say go for it.



That's just the kind of thing I've come to expect from our local vendors...just awesome. Thanks for the support!

I do agree that if it is done correctly it can add great input for vendors on where they can improve, and where they are awesome

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ollie

BigGuy said:


> From our side i think it would be a brilliant idea, not for any other reason than to see what more we can do to add value to our customers. I believe competition is good because it keeps everyone on their toes and promotes client service and competitive pricing. So from our side we say go for it.



@BigGuy is totally going for the win!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## free3dom

Oliver Barry said:


> @BigGuy is totally going for the win!



So we should have a "betting" thread too?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Marzuq

BigGuy said:


> From our side i think it would be a brilliant idea, not for any other reason than to see what more we can do to add value to our customers. I believe competition is good because it keeps everyone on their toes and promotes client service and competitive pricing. So from our side we say go for it.


@BigGuy your view on the subject illustrates the perfect approach. If all vendors view it with the same enthusiasm then there should be no issues with going forward

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## BigGuy

At the end of the day this forum is about sharing if you really think about it, so if a local vendor does not make top 3 or 5 then it might spur them on to find out why and try to improve. Unfortunately some people look at a glass half empty we see it as half full. Its up to the vendor at the end of the day to make the changes to strive to be in the top 5 for next year. This will strongly promote good business ethics among local vendors in my opinion.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## rogue zombie

I like the idea, pending vendors are happy to be "judged", but like me some people on holiday are only on Tapatalk, so can't vote.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## KieranD

Im all with @BigGuy on this...
I agree.It creates a great platform for us to sit back and see what we are doing right and what we can do to improve 
End of the day we are in the business of improving peoples lives through vaping as well as providing the service they expect

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## BigGuy

@Oliver Barry HA HA HA nah if we are there then we are there but if not its because we are doing something wrong, I would much rather know if we are doing something wrong and find a remedy than plod along and end up closing if you get what i am saying. I have no problem with negative criticism if its valid. But for us to be successful and for us to add value to our customers its in our best interests to actually know our faults.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1


----------



## BigGuy

@KieranD its vaping dude not gaping lol.


KieranD said:


> Im all with @BigGuy on this...
> I agree.It creates a great platform for us to sit back and see what we are doing right and what we can do to improve
> End of the day we are in the business of improving peoples lives through gaping as well as providing the service they expect

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## KieranD

BigGuy said:


> @KieranD its vaping dude not gaping lol.



bloody autocorrect!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## free3dom

r0gue z0mbie said:


> I like the idea, pending vendors are happy to be "judged", but like me some people on holiday are only on Tapatalk, so can't vote.



This is why I recommended this run into early/mid January...I just wanted to get the ball rolling since there are some "logistical" issues

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ollie

BigGuy said:


> @Oliver Barry HA HA HA nah if we are there then we are there but if not its because we are doing something wrong, I would much rather know if we are doing something wrong and find a remedy than plod along and end up closing if you get what i am saying. I have no problem with negative criticism if its valid. But for us to be successful and for us to add value to our customers its in our best interests to actually know our faults.



Spoken like a true leader Bro!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## free3dom

BigGuy said:


> @KieranD its vaping dude not gaping lol.



I for one fully support the gaping community

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 5


----------



## Ollie

KieranD said:


> bloody autocorrect!!!



First world problems dude!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## johan

IMO all our local vendors are awesome when it comes to personal service, some of them just more emotional than the others. What about a poll with certain categories; i.e: pricing, variety, friendliness, after sales service etc. Points are given on a scale of 1 to 5, tallied, and the category winners announced?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## free3dom

johan said:


> IMO all our local vendors are awesome when it comes to personal service, some of them just more emotional than the others. What about a poll with certain categories; i.e: pricing, variety, friendliness, after sales service etc. Points are given on a scale of 1 to 5, tallied, and the category winners announced?



Absolutely, I'm just curious as to how this would be implemented on the forum? Maybe we could create a survey instead (on one of those survey sites) and simply link to it from the forum and then post the results here?


----------



## BigGuy

My Suggestion is have 3 elements or 3 separate polls 1 for service 1 for price and 1 for products (products Juice/mods etc) this would also make it possible for the various vendors to see where they fall down, they might be brilliant at service but suck at price or products lol And then based on where the vendors fit into each category they get allocated a score eg 1st place is 10 points 5th place is 2 points and the total score between the 3 polls is added and you have the vendor of the year with the highest score. simple and easy to do.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## free3dom

BigGuy said:


> My Suggestion is have 3 elements or 3 separate polls 1 for service 1 for price and 1 for products (products Juice/mods etc) this would also make it possible for the various vendors to see where they fall down, they might be brilliant at service but suck at price or products lol And then based on where the vendors fit into each category they get allocated a score eg 1st place is 10 points 5th place is 2 points and the total score between the 3 polls is added and you have the vendor of the year with the highest score. simple and easy to do.



Very very clever - and a great idea

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BigGuy

I also believe and i speak for Hugo (HOBBIT) here that winning isn't the goal here its to find out where you stand in the community and as well as how to adapt to get to the top space for next year. Some people might think its about the prestige and that is the wrong way to look at it in my opinion, from the vendors perspective its about how to add more value to you the customer which in turn obviously adds value and credibility to us the vendors.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## free3dom

BigGuy said:


> I also believe and i speak for Hugo (HOBBIT) here that winning isn't the goal here its to find out where you stand in the community and as well as how to adapt to get to the top space for next year. Some people might think its about the prestige and that is the wrong way to look at it in my opinion, from the vendors perspective its about how to add more value to you the customer which in turn obviously adds value and credibility to us the vendors.



That is a great way of looking at it and definitely expresses what I would like from this, a way for the vendors to get something back, whether it be feedback on where they can improve or praise for where they shine.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rogue zombie

Fully agree with @johan.

As I have said before, if we as consumers are civil about it, there's nothing wrong with "calling" a vendor on something. If they are willing to do business on a public forum, then they should be grown up and handle any "critisim".

So for example - I am never willing to pay more than something is worth. Because of my line of work, knowing pricing on products comes with the territory. And since I take this seriously, I pay attention to this subject.

If a vendor knows their pricing is off, they "should" go back to the supplier and say if they can't be at price point X, then don't bother. Nobody expects vendors to sell at no profit.

Or it could be quality of the product is off and so on...

So if a vendor knows where it may be lacking, it could only benefit all.

So in conclusion, @johan's poll idea in categories is great imo.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## BigGuy

@r0gue z0mbie Fully agree dude, just one point though and i say this with respect. It is very hard to go back to a distributor on price especially from little old South Africa when you ordering like 500 bottles of juice for example. Where they are used to selling 1000's of bottles to the big boys. The difference is though when you land the bottle here is how much we as vendors put on as a mark up to keep it competitive and affordable to you the consumer.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom

I think that the best way of dealing with prices you are not willing to pay is to not pay it and move on. 

Competition (which is fierce in this sector ) will sort out any heavily overpriced issues. Slight variances does not bother me at all and I will (and have) ordered something at a higher price from one vendor even though it was slightly cheaper at another - usually because I want other stuff from the first, or I've had great service. Also, not all vendors operate the same way and they do have varying amounts of overhead, so that should be taken into account. And finally, good service at a slight premium is something I gladly pay for...otherwise I might as well do all my shopping on Fasttech and the start praying that I actually get my stuff

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rogue zombie

free3dom said:


> I think that the best way of dealing with prices you are not willing to pay is to not pay it and move on.



I do.

But what does that fix in the big picture? Nothing. 

I will import or buy something else, and the vendor will be none the wiser.


----------



## BigGuy

i think we are going off subject here.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## rogue zombie

We're not. This has to do with a category poll


----------



## rogue zombie

Okay so no more elaborating - I vote categories

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## free3dom

r0gue z0mbie said:


> I do.
> 
> But what does that fix in the big picture? Nothing.
> 
> I will import or buy something else, and the vendor will be none the wiser.



I understand, but I want this to be about positive re-enforcement...not a place for people to vent their frustrations. That's what the vendor section and normal forum is for.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## free3dom

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Okay so no more elaborating - I vote categories



I agree...categories are the best way to do this

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie

free3dom said:


> I understand, but I want this to be about positive re-enforcement...not a place for people to vent their frustrations. That's what the vendor section and normal forum is for.



No I think I was misunderstood.

All I was elaborating on is - knowledge is power. 

Soooo if a vendor scores 0 on category X, maybe they'll look at it.

I'm not saying 'gloves off and lets go.'

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## free3dom

r0gue z0mbie said:


> No I think I was misunderstood.
> 
> All I was elaborating on is - knowledge is power.
> 
> Soooo if a vendor scores 0 on category X, maybe they'll look at it.
> 
> I'm not saying 'gloves off and lets go.'



Sure thing, I did not mean to say you were implying this or that you would be doing this - just wanted to clearly state the intention again for future readers

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Right, right

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

We need a member with Admin and/or Mederator power to setup the various Pole Categories, where nobody has any power to post comments - all members can only cast a vote: (0 to 5). This will eliminate any vendor and/or member getting emotional or upset.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5


----------



## free3dom

johan said:


> We need a member with Admin and/or Mederator power to setup the various Pole Categories, where nobody has any power to post comments - all members can only cast a vote: (0 to 5). This will eliminate any vendor and/or member getting emotional or upset.



Definitely. And "@Marzuq the Awesome" has already volunteered his services

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Marzuq

free3dom said:


> Definitely. And "@Marzuq the Awesome" has already volunteered his services


Lol the awesome. But yeah Bro I'm more than willing to help out where I can.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## kimbo

Marzuq said:


> Lol the awesome. But yeah Bro I'm more than willing to help out where I can.



@Marzuq double as bouncer as well

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Marzuq

kimbo said:


> @Marzuq double as bouncer as well



Hahaha tiny little me

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kimbo

Marzuq said:


> Hahaha tiny little me

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Paulie

I dont know why you guys want to do this when you know im the best  haha just kidding! this is a great idea and the information can be used to help people who are looking for service and quality products

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## free3dom

paulph201 said:


> I dont know why you guys want to do this when you know im the best  haha just kidding! this is a great idea and the information can be used to help people who are looking for service and quality products



That's exactly right...every time I read a vendor thread I think to myself "Wow these guys are the best.."...and then I open the next thread, and DEJA VU  

So I want proof

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

KieranD said:


> Im all with @BigGuy on this...
> I agree.It creates a great platform for us to sit back and see what we are doing right and what we can do to improve
> End of the day we are in the business of improving peoples lives through vaping as well as providing the service they expect


Yip same here. Been scarce on the forum the oast few days so only saw this now but I think it's a great idea

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## yuganp

Little bit off topic can we have a poll on the most influential person on the forum. Could be in different categories like hardware, juices, etc.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq

@yuganp thats a very interesting idea. I will take it to the admins and mods and givr you some feedback.


----------



## Marzuq

yuganp said:


> Little bit off topic can we have a poll on the most influential person on the forum. Could be in different categories like hardware, juices, etc.



@yuganp i have discussed this topic with the admin and mods team and we have agreed that a poll like the one proposed may create a sort of negative vibe. Problem with it is that some may perceive the 'most influential persons' as an elitist group. ECIGSSA is a family and we are all equals. So with that in mind and the best interest of the ECIGSSA community, it would probably be best to avoid the poll as proposed.
If you would like to discuss further please feel free to PM me

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## free3dom

Sheesh, the year is already up to speed and I almost forgot about this 

So....Bump 

What do the rest of you who were away during December think?

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan

Love the idea @free3dom and the suggestions made by most of the members!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom

Imthiaz Khan said:


> Love the idea @free3dom and the suggestions made by most of the members!



Whoa, thanks for the bump. Kinda been neglecting this one...again 

I still haven't gotten any word back from the Admin and Mod team - probably due to the beginning of the year frenzy (and VapeCon) 

Maybe I'll just poke @Silver for an update


----------

